# Harsh Electro/Aggrotech/Harsh EBM



## Daisy La Liebre (Jan 9, 2011)

Seems like this is the cheapest and most unimaginitive way for an artist to make use of an electronic studio. I've been scouring the genre to find something worthwhile, and I haven't found much. I like Uberbyte though:

[video=youtube;YNcrjA34I5Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNcrjA34I5Q[/video]


----------



## Love! (Jan 9, 2011)

it just sounds to me like someone did a half-hearted impression of my life with the thrill kill kult


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jan 9, 2011)

Love! said:


> it just sounds to me like someone did a half-hearted impression of my life with the thrill kill kult


 
Pretty much.


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Jan 9, 2011)

Do Terror/brakecore and electronic noise and or power electronic artists count? Or is this strictly limited to the subject matters genres?


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 9, 2011)

This is actually my most favorite form of techno/electronic music. What bands have you heard already that have made you hate them? 
I like Amducia, Dawn of Ashes, Die Sektor, Grendel, Nurzery [rhymes], Tactical Sekt, and a few others. Just give it a try again. Nobody can like every artist in a particular genre. I love Metal to death, but there's some bands I just wish never picked up a guitar. lol


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jan 9, 2011)

Tactical Sekt are another I don't mind too much.


----------



## Love! (Jan 9, 2011)

Iudicium_86 said:


> This is actually my most favorite form of techno/electronic music. What bands have you heard already that have made you hate them?
> I like Amducia, Dawn of Ashes, Die Sektor, Grendel, Nurzery [rhymes], Tactical Sekt, and a few others. Just give it a try again. Nobody can like every artist in a particular genre. I love Metal to death, but there's some bands I just wish never picked up a guitar. lol


so basically you just like things that are loud and require very little creativity?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 9, 2011)

Ehh, I've heard worse


----------



## Love! (Jan 10, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> Ehh, I've heard worse


 so have i
but that doesn't make this good :-/


----------



## Vibgyor (Jan 12, 2011)

most bands with this genre are shit, though i do enjoy some suicide commando

[video=youtube;9Ngjv6sEXKU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ngjv6sEXKU[/video]


----------



## Kilter (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm a fan of Unter Null, Grendel, Skinny Puppy, S.A.M, God Module, Collide, Funker Vogt...and tons more

I usually hate excessive noise that some bands have, like...screeching static for the sake of bursting my ear drums. You kinda gotta listen to a bit of everything before you judge most of the genre, every band has their own twist. And just stay away from the ones that don't mesh with your liking.

The way I see it, if it makes me want to punch someone in the face as I dance around, I've found a good track


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 10, 2011)

HELL YEA NECRO.

Had to post this. Since I went to see Nachtmahr and Uberbyte in concert, I am in love... <3


----------

